

When Robot Programmers get bored - noor420
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yln_IGDuOCo

======
sadiq
They actually have a company that'll bring something similar to events:

<http://www.robocoaster.com/content/>

------
Allocator2008
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyzVtTiax80&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyzVtTiax80&feature=related)

Check out that related link. Cornell researchers experimenting with self-
replicating robots.

